# [SOLVED] Wireless Windows Domain access



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

I need a bit of help. I have setup a domain in the office and it works fine when using a wired connection, the problem I have occurs when trying to access the domain using a wireless connection.

The client machine is Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 and the Server is running Windows Server 2008 RC2.

I am able to add machines to the domain wirelessly when they on BUT after the restart I cant logon to the domain wirelessly. 










Any ideas?


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*

Hi,

After adding the machine to domain and restarting, login as the login administrator and try to ping your domain controller.

Check the IP address settings ensure that it is on the same network as the domain controller.


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*

Yes, I can ping the domain controller when logged in to the computer. IP adrress is also of the same network as the DC...


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*

What error message are you getting when you try to login with a domain username and password?


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*

Domain controller not found... I believe its cause by me loggin in wirelessly coz when Im connected via cabling it works fine. Help...


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*

I suggest the following.
How to Make Window Authenticate Wireless Prior to Logon | eHow.com

Hope it helps.


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*

Well this is Network Authentication. Im ok with this, what I want is Domain Authentication... When logging into a domain wirelessly.
Thanx though, I appreciate your time


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*

The exact message that I get is this:

There are currently no logon servers to service this request.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*



smuglar said:


> Yes, I can ping the domain controller when logged in to the computer. IP adrress is also of the same network as the DC...


When you did the above were you connected on the wireless network or the wired network?


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*

When I'm connecting to the domain via cabling... I can ping and logon to the domain. Wirelessly I can ping when logged on to the local machine but cannot log on to the domain...


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*

I forgot to mention that these are Virtual Machines with Windows Server 2008 RC 2...


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*

I think I found a solution...
Connecting to a domain server using only wireless...??? - Wi-Fi Planet Forums
Im going to try it out...


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*

You need to login as the local admin on the machine and connect to the wireless network (make sure LAN is disconnected) then ping the domain controller.

If you cannot ping the domain controller then that's your problem and we can troubleshoot further..


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Wireless Windows Domain access*

I have solved this issue... There is a registry tweak that authenticates between the Server and the PC before login.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

please post the tweak for future references and to help others.

Cheers


----------



## smuglar (Mar 12, 2012)

No problem Maz... There it is:

Enable wireless connection pre logon on domain. - Spiceworks


----------

